# 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos



## FLdude (Aug 22, 2002)

I have seen allot of questions on changing your oil.. so i got out the camera while i did my last oil change. Hopefully this will answer all questions except when and what kind of oil. (there are MANY posts on that!)
This was done on a 2002.5 GTI 24 VR6.
You need.. 6 quarts of oil. (mine takes 5.8 quart per the manual)
Filter. VW Part number - 071-115-562
Tools.. 36mm socket, 19mm socket, 6mm allen, T-20 Torx.
Beer (Kauchbier, tucher, St Pauli, Becks)








Put your car up on SAFE car ramps.. and block wheels so it won't roll off while your under it. If it rolls on you.. you die.
Next.. use the Torx srewdriver and take out the 4 screws that hold on the splash shield. Removing this gives you easy access to the filter. takes all of 30 seconds.









Next.. get an oil drain pan and remove the oil drain plug on the pan with a 19mm socket (i use a six sided socket to prevent rounding off the plug bolt if it was put on too tight). Note. If the car is hot so is the oil so don't burn yourself!








Next.. Time to remove the filter.. first use the allen wrench and remove the silver drain plug in the center of the filter cap. Let the oil drain out of the filter for awhile.
Next take your 36mm socket and unscrew the filter cap. The cap and filter will now come out of the engine. Pull the old filter out of the cap.








Next step.. you need to replace the o-rings on the filter cap and the filter cap drain plug. 
The filter box will have a large 0-ring loose in the box and there will be a small O-ring attached to the filter. The large one replaces the O-ring on the filter cap. Use a nail or something to remove the old O-ring.








Remove the small o-ring from the filter and replace the one on the filter cap drain plug.








Next- Coat the new O-rings on the filter cap and the filter cap drain plug with some new oil. (so they will not bind while tightening)
Next- Install the small drain plug in the filter cap, then put the filter in the filter cap.

Go back under the car and install the drain plug. Tighten but don't over-tighten. (i don't know what the torq spec is for this)
Next.. wipe out the filter housing with a CLEAN rag. Then install the filter and tighten with the 36mm socket. Tighten to 25 nm. (it is stamped on the cap).
Reinstall the splash shield.
Put in the new oil. (5.8 quart for 2002 24V GTI VR6)
Start engine.. check for leaks, then check oil level. then check one more time for leaks.
For the more experienced here this may have seemed like too much instruction.. hopefully it will help out some who have never done an oil change before.

[Modified by FLdude, 9:17 AM 1-6-2003]
modified again to fix a bunch of spelling mistakes
40 more modifications and I'll have it right!

[Modified by FLdude, 9:41 PM 1-6-2003]
Fixed the beer list.. its been over 5 years.. had to fix somthing


_Modified by FLdude at 9:50 PM 3-28-2008_


----------



## GTI2GLI (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bump for a worthwhile post. Many of you can benefit from the 24V filter part #. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Le_Loup (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Beautiful pix and great writeup on the oil change FLdude. I will now attempt to do my own oil changes thanks to yer "How to". Great job FLdude!


----------



## Turbo Gerbil (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Le_Loup)*

Nice How-to man. See you at the next meet.


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Very nice job....now it sounds easy!


----------



## bora99_2000 (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Integrale)*

are u not suppose to put oil on one of the rings or something or other?
to keep it lubed


----------



## omeezy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (bora99_2000)*

great post, wish you'd made it last week. it woulda really helped me out hehe.


----------



## vtechTHIS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (bora99_2000)*

quote:[HR][/HR]are u not suppose to put oil on one of the rings or something or other?
to keep it lubed







[HR][/HR]​ i would wipe the o-rings with rubbing alcohol (ipa) then apply a thin coat of your favorite lube (i prefer DuPont Krytox, cleanroom lube) to keep the oring is pristine condition. may seem like overkill but i'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## FLdude (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (bora99_2000)*

quote:[HR][/HR]are u not suppose to put oil on one of the rings or something or other?
to keep it lubed







[HR][/HR]​Thankx for catching that!
I knew I forgot somthing.. I editied the instructions to include this step.
The O-rings should be oiled so they don't catch or bind up on the dry housing while you are re-installing. Being you get new O-rings each time this is the only thing you should have to do.


----------



## speedaddict (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Great post!! back to what these forums are intended. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicroDub (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

you forgot a pic of the beer.....


----------



## erik addy (Mar 18, 2002)

*small o-ring*

I thought I heard something not to long ago that VW is no longer including
the small o-ring with the filter.
Anyone know anything about that?
Thanks,
Erik


----------



## rtinggli (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: small o-ring (erik addy)*

I just bought the filter P/N 071-115-562 from the local VW dealer, both small and large O ring came with the filter. But the allen key drain plug O ring does not sell separately, it comes with the plug at around $10. Or the O ring is same size as the one on the filter rod?


----------



## FLdude (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: small o-ring (rtinggli)*

the one on the filter rod is FOR the drain plug. When i took the factory installed filter out of the car on the first oil change there was NO o-ring on the filter rod. I think they just put it on the filter so it does not fall out of the box as it is small and could easily slip out.
Belive me I spent quite a bit of time looking up into the filter housing making sure there was no little o-ring stuck up there the first time i did an oil change. 
Just some clever packaging i guess. too bad VW can't tell you ANYTHING like that in the manual.. 
All they say is Get your money and go to the Volkswagen dealer!


----------



## rtinggli (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: small o-ring (FLdude)*

A excellent thread, job well done, you have helped lots members who want to do this job by themselve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: small o-ring (rtinggli)*

Very nice write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Le_Loup (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

When I went to buy my oil filter at the VW dealer, they also gave me a copper washer (in addition to the big O-ring and the small O-ring attached to the filter tip). 
Is this copper washer not needed to complete the oil change? I faintly remember the parts guy mutterring something about needing this for the oil drain plug...but I didn't really hear him clearly. Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## FLdude (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Le_Loup)*

sounds like they gave you a new washer to seal the oil drain plug.. 
I know some people always put on a new one. I did not get one.. no leaks.
I don't know how often your supposed to replace that. I have had some cars with the same drain plug washer for 150,000 mi with no leaks.


----------



## Le_Loup (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Thanks FLdude. When I change my oil, I will slap it on the oil pan drain plug. I guess it won't hurt to replace/install the new washer. I didn't ask for the copper washer, but the parts person just gave them to me separately.


----------



## rtinggli (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Le_Loup)*

The dealer sell it as a package with washer and seal, that way they don't have to look for the parts in different bin each time. The drain plug washer is also called crush washer, once the plug is tightened, the washer is flattened serves as seal. Normally is one time use, it is cheap, cost around 25 cents, might as well replace it. But there some people don't bother to change it. Well, as long as the plug does not leaking oil, it is okay. What happen if you just pour new fresh oil into the engine, and later found it is leaking or seeping at the drain plug. You then regret for not having the 25 cents washer replaced.


----------



## alapbj (Sep 28, 2000)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (rtinggli)*

The crush washer on the 12v is f'ing impossible to get off without a dremel. I have 3 crush washers and haven't used one for fear of damaging the threads.


----------



## pdxtomct (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (alapbj)*

Nice post...thanks!


----------



## VeeDubLuv (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

my personal experience with the crush washer: you can use each one twice. once when it's brand new (duh...lol) and once more if you flip it over. after that it's garbage. 
it's a cheap and easy way to keep your drive way or garage floor clean, and keep you from doing this







after an oil change.
and thank you for a wonderful write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vario (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Hey thanks... I just did the cars first oil change... this helped.
Thanks again


----------



## golfitojr (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Excellent post only a little late. I did my first change in Feb. (very cold) and told the parts guy I had an '02 GTi - he said okay, came back with the filter . . . the wrong one. Didn't figure it out until Saturday evening after they'd closed. Not fun. 
I always change the drain plug seal - replacement is always with the filter. However, I had no clue about the small o-ring replacement and it's still on my filter in the car. I hope I'm okay.
Also, what if I were to put 6 qts in instead of 5.8 - I've always tried to get close to 5.8 (Castrol 5W30) but it seems silly.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## laxsex (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (golfitojr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfitojr* »_
Also, what if I were to put 6 qts in instead of 5.8 - I've always tried to get close to 5.8 (Castrol 5W30) but it seems silly.


The only problem with that is that when you change the oil, you dont get all the old oil out. So if you start out putting 6qt in, you'll find you might be a little over full. I usually put in 5.5 quarts or so and it is usually right on.


----------



## kamil (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (laxsex)*

would this be the same for a 12v vr6 ? I don't mean the part numbers but the procedure ?


----------



## FLdude (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (kamil)*

yes.. same basic procedure.. I have never worked on a 12V.. other than the diffrent filter and possibly a diffrent oil quanitly it should be about the same.


----------



## Jhovasnoop (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Great post - I changed my 24v's oil for the first time yesterday! Good stuff, thanks for the pic's and the post! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ralphieboy (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Wonderful post guy!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VinnieD (Apr 19, 2003)

I just got a 2003 GLX Beetle! I want to change my oil every 4,000 Did any one do a 2003 Beetle I know it has a splash shield Thanks for that info


----------



## dubfan (May 26, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Hey FLdude -- thanks for the great post.
Dumb question here, but...
What do you do with the old oil?


----------



## kamil (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (dubfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfan* »_Hey FLdude -- thanks for the great post.
Dumb question here, but...
What do you do with the old oil?

bring it to a recycling center or go to a PEPBOYS or STRAUSS AUTO and they take it (well around me they do)


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (kamil)*

most places that change oil are required to have a place for the public to dispose of their oil, or you can just drop it off to them. In Texas, most Wal-Marts with the auto center have disposal tanks.


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

My car is leased....is it worth changing my own oil? I was quite satisfied taking it to the dealership...found a great mechanic and it ended up leaving...close to home, only $28 dollars...too good to be true I guess.


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: (Integrale)*

Anyone?


----------



## kamil (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: (Integrale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Integrale* »_My car is leased....is it worth changing my own oil? I was quite satisfied taking it to the dealership...found a great mechanic and it ended up leaving...close to home, only $28 dollars...too good to be true I guess.

if it's leased then i wouldn't bother putting synthetic or any of the goodies in it. I would just pay the dealer to change the oil.


----------



## SLVR6 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLdude* »_yes.. same basic procedure.. I have never worked on a 12V.. other than the diffrent filter and possibly a diffrent oil quanitly it should be about the same.

Yes, my (now former) '93 VR6 procedure was the same. Filter looks different, but all the other is the same. That engine took 6.1Qt for a full oil change and my '03 24V VR6 also takes 6.1Qt per the manual.


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (kamil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamil* »_
if it's leased then i wouldn't bother putting synthetic or any of the goodies in it. I would just pay the dealer to change the oil.

But what if you fall in love with it and wind up wanting to buy it?
NAH! Not gonna happen when the R32 is sitting outside during lease end/ lease buyout negotiations


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

I just got the filter...but it's a 021 115 562A number...not a 071-115-562....at the filter corrigations are straight...not warped...they also charged me $19 for it...
I'm taking it back.


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Integrale)*

Well...i found out that according to the dealership this new number I stated above is a newer part...replaces the older wavey style insert. Just an FYI.


----------



## Miles267 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Read this post for the first time. Awesome job.
Wish you would consider doing one for tire rotation with a floor jack + stands








Questions: Is 5W-40 the same as synthetic? Can't find it anywhere. My car still has factory oil in it but says I can use 5W-30 (SJ) if available.
What are your thoughts on this? Never used synthetic in the past and am unaware of true pros/cons of oil vs. synthetic.
Thank you.


----------



## SLVR6 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Miles267)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Miles267* »_Read this post for the first time. Awesome job.
Wish you would consider doing one for tire rotation with a floor jack + stands








Questions: Is 5W-40 the same as synthetic? Can't find it anywhere. My car still has factory oil in it but says I can use 5W-30 (SJ) if available.
What are your thoughts on this? Never used synthetic in the past and am unaware of true pros/cons of oil vs. synthetic.
Thank you.

In your climate NEVER use 5W-30 oil! It's too thin for the engine (according to the manual for warm weather) and could cause damage. Go to Autozone, or Pepboys (or what ever auto parts store is down there) and get 6 quarts of "Mobil 1 Synthetic, 0W-40", that is what your engine should have in it. It's approved for the VW standard mentioned in the manual (as well as most other German and Japanese cars). Just changed mine the other day and it runs wonderfully!


----------



## 03GLIgirl (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (SLVR6)*

Hrmph... When we went into the Parts dept to get a new filter, my bf asked the service guy, 'Whats VW using in the 24V VR6.. synthetic?' The service rep says in what car, we respond '03 GLI' and the rep says no, that application does notn call for synthetic....

Was he crazy??


----------



## SLVR6 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (03GLIgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03GLIgirl* »_Hrmph... When we went into the Parts dept to get a new filter, my bf asked the service guy, 'Whats VW using in the 24V VR6.. synthetic?' The service rep says in what car, we respond '03 GLI' and the rep says no, that application does notn call for synthetic....

Was he crazy??

To my knowledge, no, it doesn't require synthetic, but should you use it? I know I do. It's better the engine, especially since the recommended drain interval is 10K miles after the first 2 changes.


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (SLVR6)*

I can't find x-40 wt synthetic at any of my local retailers! 
...........Autozone, Hires, Meijers, Walmart... zippo!


----------



## SLVR6 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (BadassVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadassVW* »_I can't find x-40 wt synthetic at any of my local retailers! 
...........Autozone, Hires, Meijers, Walmart... zippo! 

No Mobile 1 0W-40 Synthetic? Weird. You could ask Autozone to order it for you. Or just find an online place and order that or (if you want the really good stuff) Redline or Amsoil.


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Integrale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Integrale* »_I just got the filter...but it's a 021 115 562A number...


Can anyone confirm the above number is the correct part number now used?


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Integrale)*

Anyone ? Pretty please???


----------



## melman8r (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Integrale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Integrale* »_Anyone ? Pretty please???

Put both numbers in @ http://www.impexfap.com/home.c...47952. It doesn't look right??


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (melman8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *melman8r* »_
Put both numbers in @ http://www.impexfap.com/home.c...47952. It doesn't look right??

I got the right one...FLDude's filter was correct. 
As far as oils go, I think anyone using a multiblend would be wise as it's cheaper than full synth and probably does almost as good of a job.
You'll save ALOT of money..


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Integrale)*

FYI...the oil pan drain plug is impossible to take off...I gave up after 30 minutes of trying. Taking all the parts back and just have it serviced by the dealer.


----------



## melman8r (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Integrale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Integrale* »_FYI...the oil pan drain plug is impossible to take off...I gave up after 30 minutes of trying. Taking all the parts back and just have it serviced by the dealer.

I had no trouble...first oil change 5k. Mobil 1.


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (melman8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *melman8r* »_
I had no trouble...first oil change 5k. Mobil 1.

I've ended up spending so much more for the oil, fiter, tools, time spent, I wonder if it's even worth it. And I still don't have a decent jack, stands, and things like that. If I got those I'd end up spending over $200 just for an oil change?


_Modified by Integrale at 7:11 PM 6-8-2003_


----------



## SLVR6 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Integrale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Integrale* »_
I've ended up spending so much more for the oil, fiter, tools, time spent, I wonder if it's even worth it. And I still don't have a decent jack, stands, and things like that. If I got those I'd end up spending over $200 just for an oil change?_Modified by Integrale at 7:11 PM 6-8-2003_

Don't most people already have those? I think my Jack was $50 and my stands were about $15 for a pair. You'll save that after the first couple of do it yourself changes. Plus, then you know the chane ot done riht and some dealer didn't leave the old filter in because they were lazy or something!


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (SLVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR6* »_
Don't most people already have those? I think my Jack was $50 and my stands were about $15 for a pair. You'll save that after the first couple of do it yourself changes. Plus, then you know the chane ot done riht and some dealer didn't leave the old filter in because they were lazy or something!

That's true...at least you know you'd do it right! I'll have to look into getting a jack...living in an apartment with limited storage blows.


----------



## SLVR6 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Integrale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Integrale* »_That's true...at least you know you'd do it right! I'll have to look into getting a jack...living in an apartment with limited storage blows.

I can relate. When I lived in an apartment I got lazy and took mine to the dealer normally. Most complex's don't take to kindly if they catch you out there with the car up on jack's, mine had rules against it!


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (SLVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR6* »_
I can relate. When I lived in an apartment I got lazy and took mine to the dealer normally. Most complex's don't take to kindly if they catch you out there with the car up on jack's, mine had rules against it!


I think I'd be okay with the rules but I'd need to be discrete...
What do you think about getting car ramps rather than a jack? And a couple of wheel chocks? Would I still need a jack stand?


----------



## SLVR6 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Integrale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Integrale* »_
I think I'd be okay with the rules but I'd need to be discrete...
What do you think about getting car ramps rather than a jack? And a couple of wheel chocks? Would I still need a jack stand?


Ramps work fine if you can get your car on them. Then you also don't have to worry as much about a flat surface. My old roommate found out the hard way the you NEVER jack a car up when there is a slope! He jacked his up, passenger side was on a slight slope, using his jack from the trunk, even though I told him it was a bad idea. Came back in the aparment with a collapsed scissor jack and a sore shoulder!


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (SLVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR6* »_
Ramps work fine if you can get your car on them. Then you also don't have to worry as much about a flat surface. My old roommate found out the hard way the you NEVER jack a car up when there is a slope! He jacked his up, passenger side was on a slight slope, using his jack from the trunk, even though I told him it was a bad idea. Came back in the aparment with a collapsed scissor jack and a sore shoulder!

He's lucky he got away with only a sore shoulder...
I was wondering about the easy or difficulty of getting the car onto ramps. I think sears has some nice low profile types that may work out okay.


----------



## SLVR6 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Integrale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Integrale* »_
He's lucky he got away with only a sore shoulder...
I was wondering about the easy or difficulty of getting the car onto ramps. I think sears has some nice low profile types that may work out okay.

I've never actually used ramps, but they should be pretty easy to use. Just drive up them carefully, then chuck the wheels.


----------



## Miles267 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (SLVR6)*

Anything special needed to chock wheels or are a few pieces of 2x4 good enough? BTW, bought a set of those low-profile ramps from sears (yellow ones) and used them this weekend on my gf's Saturn, which is fairly low to the ground. They worked great as long as you go SLOW both on and off them - particularly when backing off of them.


----------



## mrcvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Integrale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Integrale* »_I just got the filter...but it's a 021 115 562A number...not a 071-115-562....at the filter corrigations are straight...not warped...they also charged me $19 for it...
I'm taking it back.

That 021 115 562a number is for a 12v oil filter. I just bought one today, it matches the number perfectly on my bill. And in canada they charge 33.20 for the filter. The second number, 071-115-562 is most likely for a 24v engine.


----------



## FLdude (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (mrcvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrcvr6* »_
That 021 115 562a number is for a 12v oil filter. I just bought one today, it matches the number perfectly on my bill. And in canada they charge 33.20 for the filter. The second number, 071-115-562 is most likely for a 24v engine.

yep.. 071-115-562 is for the 24V


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Finally got around to changing the oil today. Everything went well but not sure if it was worth the effort...well...give everything a shot once I suppose. 
The two things I could not replace were the crush washer on the oil pan filter plug...which I think is a good thing actually. I don't think the dealer had change it either since the car was new. What came with the filter was a bronze coloured washer...the washer attached to the pan plug was the same colour as the plug itself...and slightly smaller than the new washer....indicating that the washer may perhaps need to stay in place.
Second, I could not remove the filter drain plug...it would not budge and I was afraid I may damage the hex inside the plug. Needless to say, I did not change out the filter plug o ring. After thinking about it, I wasn't even sure why this would need to be removed. I didn't have to remove it to change the oil.
Anyway, no leaks so far...I hand (tool) tightened all items to a point it was snug and wouldn't budge anymore. 
One other thing, I bought myself a set of ramps to raise the car. Boy are they a ----- to use...it's quite difficult to use them without causing much mayhem!
Anyway, thought I'd give all an update. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pb123 (Jul 6, 2003)

where can i buy the filters in bulk. i dont want to be paying 20 bucks a filter if i can get them cheaper buying 10 or so at a time. i plan to change my oil evey 3to 5,000 miles because im anal about things like that even tho some synthetics claim to last up wards of 10,000 miles.


----------



## Miles267 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (pb123)*

I would highly recommend Dave @ http://www.germanautoparts.com/


----------



## Ricoman (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Awesome post!!!! Is someone going to put this on a website as a DIY link? I would br glad to put it on mine, for it needs a VW enthusiast section.







would you mind if I did?


----------



## Miles267 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Ricoman)*

I take it you spoke to Dave?







Surely you're not asking my permission? That's where I bought mine; picked up a case.


----------



## Kowgod (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Miles267)*

How different is this writeup from an oil change on a 1.8T?
I want to change my oil, but have yet to find anything even close to this writeup as far as information and detail goes, for the 1.8T.


----------



## Miles267 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Need some help removing the splash shield that covers the oil filter/pan area on my GLI. For some reason, all but (2) of the Torx screws can be removed as I am unable to find any tool that fits into the center of the remaining two. Although brand new and unused these last two screws give the same feeling as if the head were stripped. Any ideas how to remove these?
Trying to be cautious and not pry them out so I can be sure to get them back in place.


----------



## SLVR6 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Miles267)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Miles267* »_Need some help removing the splash shield that covers the oil filter/pan area on my GLI. For some reason, all but (2) of the Torx screws can be removed as I am unable to find any tool that fits into the center of the remaining two. Although brand new and unused these last two screws give the same feeling as if the head were stripped. Any ideas how to remove these?
Trying to be cautious and not pry them out so I can be sure to get them back in place.









If they are the plastic looking ones in the center you are speaking of, they are actually christmas tree likes connectors, the middle pulls out allowing the rest of the adapter to come out. I spent quite a while on those when I did my first oil change. Frustrating VW used such a bad design making it hard to service the filter. In comparison the first time I changed the oil in our new Saab it took me under 20 minutes total. That air deflector was properly positioned so it didn't nee removed to get to the filter. Good luck!


----------



## Miles267 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (SLVR6)*

Perhaps I can take a digital pic of these screws this evening. However, in a photo, they'll likely appear nearly identical to the other Torx screws. For what it's worth though, if you're looking at the car straight-on (headlights point toward you), they're the two on the far ends closest to you which appear to be where this splash shield overlaps with another plastic guard. Unless they require something smaller than a T-8 torx head to remove, then I'm at a loss for ideas. All other torx screws on this guard I could remove with a T-20, whereas these other two are proving to be a challenge.


----------



## Pataren (Aug 14, 2003)

I bought a Bosch oil filter, and now as I am talking to the guy at fastgermanauto.com he says that the small o rings come with the oil filter kit. Since I need to change the oil today, I can't order anything. MY local vw dealer does not want to sell the small o rings seperately. It seems that I'll have to buy a whole thing from them.


----------



## SLVR6 (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (Pataren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pataren* »_I bought a Bosch oil filter, and now as I am talking to the guy at fastgermanauto.com he says that the small o rings come with the oil filter kit. Since I need to change the oil today, I can't order anything. MY local vw dealer does not want to sell the small o rings seperately. It seems that I'll have to buy a whole thing from them.

Are you sure the small o-ring isn't on the end of the oil filter?


----------



## Pataren (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah, the large ring is there, but small one is not. I'll go and check what the dealer's filter look like.


----------



## Miles267 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (SLVR6)*

Yes - they are the plastic ones towards the center. How did you even get a grip on them to pull them out? Please help


----------



## Miles267 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Miles267)*

BTW - since I've been more successful offering advice to myself on the threads lately ;-) thought I would help other.
Spoke to a VW service tech this morning - he recommended that the entire front guard on the GLI be removed altogether to get to the oil filter housing. However he suggested that the two plastic fasteners located towards the center of the car (which are not torx screws afterall) be removed at this point and the guard be installed without them. Next time oil is changed, won't need to remove the entire guard, only part of it.
Good luck!


----------



## Astralplane (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Miles267)*

Has anyone else checked out " http://www.filtrauto.com/epurfl.html "
and wondered how the "clean oil change" device works.
Also, I noticed the o-ring is on the end of that device in the picture.
When I changed my oil the first time the o-ring was still on the end.


----------



## GTIinTHErye (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Astralplane)*

How do I get that crush washer off of the drain plug? It doesn't seem like it's going to budge, which means that putting the new one on will be just as tough as taking it off! It's 11:00pm in California right now and i'm about to get started on my next change... won't have time to do it any other time for a while...


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (GTIinTHErye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIinTHErye* »_How do I get that crush washer off of the drain plug? It doesn't seem like it's going to budge, which means that putting the new one on will be just as tough as taking it off! It's 11:00pm in California right now and i'm about to get started on my next change... won't have time to do it any other time for a while...

Don't take it off...you don't need to unless you crush it to begin with from overtightening it from the previous oil change. I have performed two changes already and the washer is in perfect condition. The oil pan plug is deep and even without the washer, oil will not leak...if it does it'd be an extremely slow leak. This washer is not designed to come off unless it's damaged or forced off. Thus far, my washer looks like new and I have no leaks whatsoever. Perhaps after 5 or so cycles, it'd need to be changed.


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

arghh...why couldn't i find this thread before. great post. the only thing i missed was rotating the o-rings from filter to filter drain plug.


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (traffic)*

yes its a great help!


----------



## Doorknob52 (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Miles267)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Miles267* »_BTW - since I've been more successful offering advice to myself on the threads lately ;-) thought I would help other.
Spoke to a VW service tech this morning - he recommended that the entire front guard on the GLI be removed altogether to get to the oil filter housing. However he suggested that the two plastic fasteners located towards the center of the car (which are not torx screws afterall) be removed at this point and the guard be installed without them. Next time oil is changed, won't need to remove the entire guard, only part of it.
Good luck!

This is interesting. If I understand you correctly, there are two splash guards underneath your car? I just changed my oil for the first time, and all I found was the guard in the front, right underneath the oil filter. It certainly looked, however, like there was supposed to be another one underneath the oil pan. Does anybody know if there are supposed to be two guards underneath there?


----------



## Lief (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Doorknob52)*

they use one in the back in Europe on the MRk4's


----------



## FLdude (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Lief)*

only 1 guard under there.. 
as far as the crush washer.. you replace the bolt and washer as an assembly. I have done mine 5 times on the original.. 
just picked up one from ECS tuning for $0.99 don't know but it is not worth your time fighting a washer for a buck.
glad to see this how to has been useful!


----------



## Doorknob52 (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLdude* »_only 1 guard under there.. 
as far as the crush washer.. you replace the bolt and washer as an assembly. I have done mine 5 times on the original.. 
just picked up one from ECS tuning for $0.99 don't know but it is not worth your time fighting a washer for a buck.
glad to see this how to has been useful!

It's been tremendously helpful...Thanks!
Used the original plug/washer assembly for the first change...no leaks. (IMO, this is a terrible design by VW, but I have a couple of spares just in case).


----------



## Lief (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

thank you


----------



## Black02GLI (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Has anyone seen a "remote oil filter kit" for relocating, and using a standard oil filter?
Thanks for the info, HJS


----------



## FLdude (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Black02GLI)*

Nope.. no idea about a remote filter.. 
I must ask WHY???


----------



## Black02GLI (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

I would like the luxury of changing the oil without having to perform some 16 step Rube Goldberg ritual. Oil changes should be a strap wrench and a rachet. The O rings, the big nut, the allen head, sounds like the days of handcranks and candle powered headlights. 
I have seen remote filters for Chevys and the like, usually paired with an oil cooler. 
I do appreciate you taking the time to layout the procedure. I had no idea an oil change could be so involved. Thank you....


----------



## DubGeek (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Black02GLI)*

It's not as bad as all that. Once you do it more than once it's pretty easy and quick. Besides, you get to be come "one with your car"


----------



## FLdude (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (DubGeek)*

really it takes no longer than a canister filter. I actually perfer it as you don't get oil leaking all over hell like you do with the canister ones.
the only thing i could say that would save time is some type of small hinged section on the splash sheild. (its on my mod list!)


----------



## KrzeVR6 (May 11, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

I did my 15,000 mile oil change this weekend...GREAT DIY!








Took me 35 minutes (a good portion of the time was spent waiting for the oil to drain completely out of the pan and the filter housing).
Quick question though, I used the Rhino Ramps and I was wondering if you need to lower the car during the draining or will all the oil drain out while the front of the car is raised on the ramp? The oil drain plug is on the down-slope end of the car, so I assumed that the car can remain on the ramp while it was being drained....Gravity would take care of it. 
Thanks again for the great instructions!

















_Modified by KrzeVR6 at 9:06 PM 4-3-2004_


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

we want more ,thats almost better than bently,or even vw more ,more ,more!


----------



## veedubpiranha (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: (Integrale)*

Where would be a good jack point under the car when it's lowered? or should i just buy some ramps, also, if i leave the splash guard off is it really going to kill my car?


_Modified by veedubpiranha at 9:52 PM 4-12-2004_


----------



## 1750ossodiseppia (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (veedubpiranha)*

I find it interesting that the tech advises removing the shield. I put my car up on ramps. They tilt the car at just the right angle so that the oil draining from the filter housing clears the guard. No need to remove the shield.
As for a jack point, I use a small floor jack and put in just beneath one of the subframe bolts that mount to the undercarriage.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (1750ossodiseppia)*

i just use jack stands and put them where the manuel indicated where to put the jack. My plastic gaurd got ripped off on the freeway so i dont have one anymore, so its a breeze, they want like 200 bucks for that plastic. Just imagin if you had that metal engine gaurd.


----------



## max asst (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: procedure same for Eurovan*

Our first oil change was gratis at the VW dealership. When I brought it in, I requested that they trim the skidplate to allow access for oil changes. This is a modification for VW Rialtas and the lead mechanic was familiar with it. Ask the service department about doing this for you too. The skidplate provides some protection and it decreases some wind/road noise. It is my turn to do the next oil change and I appreciate this thread! Thanks!


----------



## colossus (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Miles267)*

Just bought a filter for my '03 GLI...I'll confirm that the filter PN now has an 'A' at the end of it.


_Modified by colossus at 1:58 AM 8-5-2004_


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (colossus)*

they never give me the little crush washer anymore.


----------



## Spidee (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (bakersfield_gti)*

Thanks for writing this up. I definitely need a Bently Manual. I've been changing my oil the last 6k miles. I have not removed that o-ring from the filter. The o-ring that goes on the plug.







I replaced my oil the last time and found the o-ring still on the filter. I didn't have any problems but, I'll definitely make the change on the next oil change.


----------



## Nice_Rumble (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

FLdude- I'm trying to find a 36mm socket. The biggest I can find is a 19mm. Where did you get yours? Is there an SAE standard that is comparable?


_Modified by Nice_Rumble at 5:12 PM 8-9-2004_


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Nice_Rumble)*

i got mine at sears. it was the biggest one I could find there. then you need to buy a 1/2 inch drive also.


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos ('97Trek2.0)*

^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
look for a 3/8 to 1/2 inch converter and you don't have to buy a 1/2" drive, though.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FigureFive)*

i found mine at autozone.


----------



## FLdude (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (bakersfield_gti)*

Got mine at sears..
amazing this thread is still going.. may become the worlds longest oil change DIY post.. 
As for the splash shield.. you could leave it on.. I took mine off.. the four screws were not a major time issue. Trimming the shield does sound like a good idea if you drive allot and need to service it frequently.
Thanks again for all the positive comments! With the training posted here you too could work at jiffy lube!


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

I wonder how many vr6's they get at Jiffy Lube? My buddy took his '97 Jetta VR6 there and after he pulled it in they said they couldn't change it for him.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos ('97Trek2.0)*

FWIW- The cheapest I have found the filter is 10.45 at ECS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (askibum02)*

dam thats cheap, cheapest i've seen them was like $12-14


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (askibum02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *askibum02* »_FWIW- The cheapest I have found the filter is 10.45 at ECS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Last one I bought was on July 21 - VW Santa Monica, $9.94 + tax=$10.76


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

FYI ... I just bought a filter for my .:R and the part I was supplied is 071 115 562 A, but it looks identical to the one in the picture at the start of this thread.


----------



## maka (May 19, 2005)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (Miles267)*

whats the best type of oil to use in a stock 2001 vr6 auto w/ about 50,000miles?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (maka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maka* »_whats the best type of oil to use in a stock 2001 vr6 auto w/ about 50,000miles?

check the 12v vr6 forum cause thats what u have.


----------



## kamakazi (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (maka)*

Synthetic and go 5,000 miles, dino if you go 3,000 mile iterval oil changes. Weight would be depended on your locations weather.


----------



## D03GLIR (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (GTIinTHErye)*

Just back checking parts sources and stumbled on this question. complete plug/ washers are cheap enough but washers are cheaper.
I bought a spare plug and just cut the washer off the old one w/ a sharp pair of dikes (the tool for you gutter brains!). The new one will just thread on. It only gets locked after being crushed. I suggest a new one each time, esp w/ copper since it work hardens and won't seal well a second time. Bonus puzzler- how do you anneal copper??? (good to know for other more expensive gaskets).
I'll tell if someone tells me how to drop emoticons into messages.....


----------



## samcat67 (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (D03GLIR)*

If by messages you mean Vortex IM's it's the icon button. If not, ignore me.
BTW, don't you get scared just getting into your Corvair? Driving it must be absolutely terrifying. I mean after all it is _Unsafe At Any Speed_ 
How many times have you heard that one?


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (kamil)*

i love these threads.


----------



## Dr. James (Dec 28, 2003)

Was told by a Local VW Master Tech, that the little O-Ring on the filter is supposed to stay on the filter. It seals the top of the filter in an Anitdrain back valve or some stuff like that. He said that when the engine first came out, they had some engineers come in and give a couple of classes on the differences of the 12V and 24V engines, and they also covered oil change procedures as well. It was stated that the Little Oring Stays on the filter. All the local VW service Departments around me (about 5 of them) agree with the statement.


----------



## CWRSNY (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (golfitojr)*

I left the small O-Ring on my filter as well, Poor of VW not to include a small hint about that in the filter box from the dealer!! I hope all is well, does anyone have any imput to this??
Thanks


----------



## FLdude (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (CWRSNY)*

Interesting info on the O-ring.. I'll ask my dealer as well.. when I took the filter off my car the 1st oil change there was no little o-ring on the filter.. belive me.. I looked everywhere for it.. thought it was stuck somwhere, fell in the drain pan etc. When I could not find it and found the little o-ring on the plug was the same size.. figured it went there.. 
Anyone work for VW? Do Offical VW insturctions exist for this??


----------



## Astralplane (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: (Dr. James)*

If you look up in the engine where the filter tip goes there is nothing for it to touch. The whole plastic tip is unneccessary for that matter.
As stated before, this filter is not specific to only this engine, but fits many engine types.
So I suspect the o-ring and serves a function one of these other engines.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Astralplane)*

i took mine off and put it on the drain plug....


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (Integrale)*


----------



## ecorrea (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

I want to service my own car,this info will help out alot. Do you have to reset a service reminder or anything like that on the B6 too???? 
If so how do you do it???


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (ecorrea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ecorrea* »_I want to service my own car,this info will help out alot. Do you have to reset a service reminder or anything like that on the B6 too???? 
If so how do you do it???


What are you talkin about buddy? B6? Thats a passat, passats have never had this motor in them. Your sig says you have a 2.0T -- the oil change procedure will be different on that car - its an entirely different platform and engine ...
On THIS motor (24v 2.8L VR) there is no service light however.


----------



## MingChow (Dec 23, 2005)

wow


----------



## ShadyGTi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (MingChow)*

Awesome thread.. I know it is 2 years later but nice job.. my only question is what is the best kind of oil to use my owners manual is missing a few pages and the dealership gave me some some weird oil # Castrol L505 something. I can't find it anywhere. Can someone help me out? Plus I live in Ohio and it is cold here.










_Modified by ShadyGTi at 8:25 AM 2-21-2006_


----------



## vwcakenpie (Dec 12, 2004)

Bump, I would like to know which oil to put in. I live in PA.


----------



## MingChow (Dec 23, 2005)

5w-40 mobile 1 or 10w-30 mobile 1 or whatever brand you like.


----------



## cameagain (Nov 26, 2004)

a friend of mine just order some euprean oil for my 24v it's called amsoil (sp) 5w-40. anyone heard of it. ?


----------



## MingChow (Dec 23, 2005)

amsoil, yup, what is your friend paying for it?


----------



## cameagain (Nov 26, 2004)

i'm getting a case which is 12qt. for 50$


----------



## MingChow (Dec 23, 2005)

sounds about right what i paid for mine. i used it once when i first got the car.
i'm one of those people who think as long as its synthetic, oil is oil. providing you use the correct weight for the area you live in.


_Modified by MingChow at 11:15 AM 2-23-2006_


----------



## cameagain (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (MingChow)*

did you like or what didn't you like about since i'm guessing you don't use it anymore


----------



## MingChow (Dec 23, 2005)

let us know what you think of it when you do your next oil change.


----------



## MingChow (Dec 23, 2005)

i edited my post before your last one.


----------



## MingChow (Dec 23, 2005)

i overkill on oil. since i bought the car new, i've changed oil every 3000 miles. with such small intervals, at least to me, oil is oil. plus i garage her every winter so i don't have many miles on her.
as far as oil quality, i think its a great oil. if you go long between changes i would use it.


_Modified by MingChow at 11:24 AM 2-23-2006_


----------



## MingChow (Dec 23, 2005)

_Modified by MingChow at 11:23 AM 2-23-2006_


----------



## cameagain (Nov 26, 2004)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Guack007 (Mar 1, 2004)

torque specs for drian plug anyone???


----------



## bigsperm05 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (Guack007)*

22 ft lbs


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

does the 20k service require to change the filter cap plug? ?
because i had my 20k service done at 25k miles, now im near 30k and i was about to change my oil when i saw the SAME filter cap plug i had on, but completely imposible to take out. the allen key does not hold and slips, even tryied bigger sizes, and nothing.
would the dealer take care of that?


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (Integrale)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SargeinAZ (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: (mjille)*

This sucks! who designed this......VR6 Ramsen? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## acdelco (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

great "how to"! just did the first oil change while in my possesion. Someone stripped the drain plug on the filter housing and that s.o.b. does not want to come out!!!!! now I need to order a new $cover$ for the filter housing. Greeaaaat!!!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (acdelco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acdelco* »_great "how to"! just did the first oil change while in my possesion. Someone stripped the drain plug on the filter housing and that s.o.b. does not want to come out!!!!! now I need to order a new $cover$ for the filter housing. Greeaaaat!!!


That happens to everyone


----------



## cooliojones (Apr 25, 2006)

Great write-up! I used this to change my oil for the first time yesterday. Although I forgot the adapter for the 32mm socket, so I had to ride my bike up to the auto parts store since no one was around. The car didn't fall on me so I live to see another day!
One thing that pissed me off is how these oil change places don't know how to change out oil. It isn't that hard...all they have to do is stock the right products and have the right tools, which is something they should do ANYWAY. AND I hate the fact that I paid $81.87 to the dealer to get it changed one time, and $72.39 to Express Oil Change! 3rd time's the charm I guess. Oh well, that was my rant.


----------



## Astralplane (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: (cooliojones)*

A 6mm hex socket is worth it's weight in gold. It's very cheap!
It works much better than a plain key,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

021 115 562A
071-115-562
Which one is it for our engine again? I think i got the wrong one. It doesn't have the long neck like the one pictured here.


----------



## Astralplane (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You need the filter with the neck as pictured.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Astralplane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Astralplane* »_You need the filter with the neck as pictured.









I know this!!


----------



## Astralplane (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







I know this!!

Then your question is?
Correct part # is in first post as indicated by the author and backed up by several others throughout.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Astralplane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Astralplane* »_
Then your question is?
Correct part # is in first post as indicated by the author and backed up by several others throughout.


yeah thanks....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Astralplane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Astralplane* »_
Then your question is?
Correct part # is in first post as indicated by the author and backed up by several others throughout.


yeah thanks....








I took that part number and got a filter that has straight side fins and no neck.
I think its the "a" version we need.








EDIT...looking at that box top next to the filter...it does say 071-115-562







now I am REALLY confused


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:35 PM 11-13-2006_


----------



## NDarabi (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

good DIY.
it helped a lot, thanks man.


----------



## diadorasoccer333 (Jun 25, 2006)

thankyou just did my first oil change and it went well thanks for the great advice


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

don't strip the soft threads on your aluminum oil pans while attempting this, just thought i'd caution anyone trying this without a torque wrench


----------



## lenshead1 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Great Job on a common but interesting topic. Great pics also. One question remains: if you only have Heinieken, can you proceed, or should you go get true German beer first?


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (Integrale)*

nice post


----------



## doomthingy (Mar 2, 2007)

i want to change my own oil but anything different for the supercharger? 24v vr6


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

i heard you should put a little less oil.
but thats what i heard.
dont know for sure.
i put usually 6'ish (measuring always _ dont pass middle of dipstick range)


----------



## mogwai_racing (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (PhReE)*

Can someone coach me through this. I noticed I just had the same problem - first oil change since getting the car and doing them myself by a 6mm Allen won't take that damned oil filter drain plug out!
Does that filter drain plug need to come out before using the 36mm to remove the filter drain cover or can I just remove the cover without removing the drain plug as long as i'm over an oil drain pan?
Please help fellas!








mogwai


----------



## gawa (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (mogwai_racing)*

You don't have to take out the filter drain plug, you can just take out the whole filter + filter cover, it'll just be a bit more messy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

i dont know about "a bit"more messy
be sure to have sand or something to clean up..


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

FOR THE RECORD, SCREW THE STUPID OIL FILTER DRAIN PLUG.
If you have a good set of bits then go for it but just a cheap allen key will strip it. The drain plug is there to reduce the mess of unscrewing the filter housing while it is still full. I find that just unscrewing the filter housing and spilling a little oil is okay. Its usually not enough to even run past my elbow...
Just make sure you keep the filter housing level until you get it down to the drain pan. Worst case scenario, you spill an oz of old dirty oil. Most people can handle this.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

Yeah mine has been stripped for a long time now. Just keep a rag handy when you pop it off, and as said above keep it level until you can pour it into the waste oil container. Then wipe everything off before you put it together, and you're golden.


----------



## mogwai_racing (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Thanks fellas - well it turns out that I need to replace the whole unit. While unscrewing the oil cover, that damn plastic bolt head cracked...needless to say it drained the filer, but will also drip new oil as well.
I posted an "emergency part request" in the classifieds forum as I'm supposed to drive from SA to Dallas on Thursday.
mog


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

hey is this the process for manual or automatic transmission? and will it work for my jetta 2000 vr6? and where is the splash guard located>? i really appreciate it.. thanks


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (jettamkIVvr6)*

When changing the oil for the first time, here is the worst case scenario, AVOID at all costs: 
I broke (cracked) the filter housing w/ the threads still stuck in the bellhousing. It took me 2 nights to gradually chip away at the remaining plastic thread still stuck on the bellhousing.








Sometimes, my dumbass has to learn the hard-way.








For my oil filter housing, only the 36mm is needed to remove the filter inside (the messier option). I use the STP filter, so I only change the large ring. Don't forget to coat it first and install on the right thread, otherwise, oil will drip. 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 12:27 AM 1-16-2008_


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

The first time I changed my oil I cracked the plastic cap for the oil filter - whoever changed to oil before me had it on so tight I destroyed it when I took it off. Local dealer wanted $120 for it!!!!!! I got it from ECStuning for $25 and faster than the dealer said they would get it... I don't order any parts from that dealer anymore.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (apstguy)*

Regarding part number question:
On the box: 071 115 562 A
Right on the filter: 045 115 466 A
Finally manned up and bought me the 36mm socket.
Also have a case of Royal Purple 10w-40 ready to go in! Gonna change it tomorrow so I have nice fresh oil for my road trip this weekend to moab for the April Action car show


----------



## jda487 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*


----------



## sarlacc1954 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

These instructions are awesome. I just did my first oil change this past weekend. As others have experienced, the 6mm hole on the filter drain plug was all stripped out, so I removed the whole filter cap with minimal mess. Not a big deal. Also, I'd found out that one of the T20 screws and associated nut clip was missing from the shield and another was rusted to the point of being seized up. Reassembly went without issue. Thanks again for the great post.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (jda487)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jda487* »_









my new background


----------



## vr6-jet (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

Hi FlDude,
I know it's been years since you made this post - but just wanted to post to let you know that it was a huge help to me today! Especially the tidbit about the little o-ring on top of the filter cartridge - who knew?!







Good tip on the beer, too - no job is complete...








So, my '02 Jetta VR6 is now enjoying a fresh 6 quarts of 5W30 synthetic, thanks to your photos and efforts. Freshened up the K&N filter and changed the cabin-air filter while I was at it. 55K miles, still running mint, and life is good








Who needs a new ride when the ol' wheels are running so well?!
Thanks again - all the best,
-Matt


----------



## 24v-ofglory (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

cant i just buy a mobil one oil filter from the store??? do i really need the special one from vw??


----------



## 24v-ofglory (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (24v-ofglory)*

oh wait i just realized this thread is like 3 years old


----------



## besimky (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (Integrale)*

I’m about to do my first oil change and decided to to came back to this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well I discovered that all images are missing.






















FLdude can you put those images back?


----------



## JettaGLI03 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (besimky)*

Just get your car up on ramps or something and look underneath it, it's really easy, but you do need the allen wrench, the torx driver and the 36mm socket (i believe, check the list above). I was a little concerned my frist time, having only changed oil in a honda before; This was easy as pie, just make sure you use the new gaskets to prevent leaks.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








p.s. if you really really want pics PM me and i will try to get out to take some this weekend.


----------



## besimky (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLI03)*

I have always changed oil myself in my previous cars, so I don’t think that this is such a big deal. 
When I got across this thread, I though it may be nice to see those images of DIY.















Anyway thanks for your offer JettaGLI03. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jacco (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I have the same issue as many others here: The head of the 6 mm hex oil drain plug in the oil filter housing is damaged. I noticed this when I did my first oil change 5k miles ago (many thanks to the service department at the stealership... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif).
Does anyone know the part number for this drain plug? I'd like to order one before doing my next oil change a few weeks from now so that I can replace it and reduce the mess next time around.


----------



## jacco (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (jacco)*

Oops, never mind, I found the part number in some other thread here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...18454


----------



## x KENDRIC X (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (jacco)*

Yeeeaaaaah..... wish the pics were still up. Lol.


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

*Re: (x KENDRIC X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x KENDRIC X* »_Yeeeaaaaah..... wish the pics were still up. Lol. 

Glad I saved it years ago. Here's a PDF with pictures. Thanks go to the OP, FLdude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 FLDude's 24V VR6 Oil Change Instructions with Pictures (PDF)


_Modified by peace at 8:45 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## peter-vz (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: (peace)*

can you upload the file once more, please.


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

*Re: (peter-vz)*

Good catch. Link fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6jettajay (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (peace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peace* »_Good catch. Link fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hey thanks for the pdf on the oil change. I've done it before and I'll continue doing it, but im trying to get organized with all my DIY tech articles and info so this helped!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bandit18t (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: 24V VR6 oil change how to lots of photos (FLdude)*

all that detail and you didn't even include what typed of oil....
fail!


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Reading all these threads and you didn't even check your manual. Fail!


----------



## abem (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks for the pdf link.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Integrale)*

pics?


----------



## FLdude (Aug 22, 2002)

*Pics are back!*

I ended up selling the GTI three years ago.. just ran accross the pics on my hard drive.. so got back on and fixed the post.. cant belive it has been going 8 years!!!

Glad everyone is still using this!

Later!


----------



## D03GLIR (Oct 21, 2004)

*Thanks dude*

One of the first DIY's I downloaded to make sure i didn't lose it. Very helpful my first time and think of it fondly every time I'm under my dub every 3-4 mos or so. 
Many :beer: to you sir. 
Since the oil change, I've done door regulator replacements, VF Stg II install, full suspension + axle replacements etc. and it's always great to have input from those that have gone before, especially when the dub has so many fickle specialty fittings and connectors. If it were not for those, it would all be a breeze (save the cramped engine compartment). 
Thanks again but hey, what did you buy to replace the GTI and is it as fun? As nice? 
Mine's feeling long in the tooth but I'm addicted to the smoothness, the total sleeper shtick it has, the push back in the seat @ real RPM and the lux feel of the interior compared to oh so many cars I've recently rented (for business). 
What to get after so much fun and daily pleasure?


----------



## jhonathan91 (Apr 8, 2011)

Bump really useful post helped me a lot and really details thanks


----------



## hondacrf1500 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys i just recently bought a 2004 24v turbo, is the oil filter the same as the 1.8 and 2.0?


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

^ no cartridge type


----------



## josemolina2008 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hopefully this thread isn't dead and I didn't want to make a new post on this but I'm having a really hard time getting the oil filter cap off. Any tips on how to get it to loosen up? I'm pretty sure you turn to the left, right?


----------



## josemolina2008 (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## turbo4motion (Jun 12, 2007)

I haven't read through this thread, but I'm sure the info is in here.
You need a 36mm socket, and it's a regular thread. So if you lie under the car looking up at the filter housing, you need to turn it anti-clockwise to remove it.


----------



## oldbeaver (Jan 14, 2011)

*The small O-ring on the rod is for the drain plug?*



FLdude said:


> the one on the filter rod is FOR the drain plug. When i took the factory installed filter out of the car on the first oil change there was NO o-ring on the filter rod. I think they just put it on the filter so it does not fall out of the box as it is small and could easily slip out.
> Belive me I spent quite a bit of time looking up into the filter housing making sure there was no little o-ring stuck up there the first time i did an oil change.
> Just some clever packaging i guess. too bad VW can't tell you ANYTHING like that in the manual..
> All they say is Get your money and go to the Volkswagen dealer!


Dear,

I seems to me that you are wrong. The small O-ring is for the filter rod. The drain plug has another kind of seal.

OldBeaver


----------



## red01vr6 (Jul 6, 2010)

How bad is it to go one change without replacing the oil filter?


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

red01vr6 said:


> How bad is it to go one change without replacing the oil filter?


... 6

:screwy:


----------



## red01vr6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Emron said:


> ... 6
> 
> :screwy:


Oh, 6! Of course... >.


----------



## dobie42 (Apr 25, 2010)

*drain plug o-ring*

For what it's worth: 

Changing oil on my 08 Passat V-motion. The filter I removed had the small o-ring on the end of it still. 

I called Purolator, because that's the filter I'm using for replacement - a Purolator L38113. They said the small o-ring on the filter should stay in place on the filter, and should not be used on the drain plug. The guy didn't sound like he was 100% sure of that though. Maybe 99%. He said any replacement O-rings should be loose in the box, as the large cap ring is. 

I'm leaving it on the filter this time and not replacing the drain plug o-ring - the combo of VW setting a precedent and Purolator's input is driving that decision. But I plan to look into it a bit more. 

Also, torque specs on the 3.6L are: 
Drain Plug: 30Nm 
Filter Cap: 25Nm 
Filter Cap Drain Plug: 10Nm 


Edit 9/23/12: I think that the small O-ring should STAY ON FILTER, and not be removed to use on drain plug. I think that this O-ring is intended to seal at the to top of the housing, and that removing it risks oil bypassing the filter. However, if you wanted to pull the slightly used O-Ring off of the used filter each change, and put that one on the drain plug, that may be a good idea.


----------



## proctor (Feb 5, 2011)

bump this maafug, just did an oil change on my 24v vr and it took about 6.3 quarts of oil. Also the 6mm hex bolt inside the filter housing stripped on me. Any ideas on how to get this out next time?


----------



## 02JttaGLI (Nov 23, 2010)

proctor said:


> bump this maafug, just did an oil change on my 24v vr and it took about 6.3 quarts of oil. Also the 6mm hex bolt inside the filter housing stripped on me. Any ideas on how to get this out next time?


 try an internal wrench set or some triple square sockets.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

My is stripped too. Is there a part number for this bolt?



proctor said:


> bump this maafug, just did an oil change on my 24v vr and it took about 6.3 quarts of oil. Also the 6mm hex bolt inside the filter housing stripped on me. Any ideas on how to get this out next time?


----------



## allTRACway (Mar 14, 2012)

bump just used this on my 03 jetta


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

sentari said:


> My is stripped too. Is there a part number for this bolt?


I bought a new plug about two years ago because it was stripped when I purchased the car, but good luck trying to remove the stuck one. Try as I might that stubborn bitch will not budge. Why it was machined from aluminum is unbeknownst to me, they should have just made it from silly putty.

Here's the part and number for the drain plug.

PN#: 071115434 

I still have one new lying around somewhere... hence you might as well find a whole new filter cap assembly, and they ain't cheap.

PN#: 071115433


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I just unscrew the entire black plastic portion on the bottom of the filter housing and take the whole thing out. I wouldn't even bother with the bolt. Just wear plastic / neoprene gloves and have a drip pan underneath. easy.

Also I've never taken that small o-ring off, I've always installed the filter with the small o-ring on the filter neck. Dunno if that's proper but I've never had any problems. It seems to "click" in place when the o-ring is present on the neck, so I left it that way.


----------



## Dauz (Mar 5, 2012)

This is the messiest oil change I've ever performed on any car. Most other cars go without a drip.


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> I just unscrew the entire black plastic portion on the bottom of the filter housing and take the whole thing out. I wouldn't even bother with the bolt. Just wear plastic / neoprene gloves and have a drip pan underneath. easy.
> 
> Also I've never taken that small o-ring off, I've always installed the filter with the small o-ring on the filter neck. Dunno if that's proper but I've never had any problems. It seems to "click" in place when the o-ring is present on the neck, so I left it that way.


That's the route I've followed and have been forced to since day one of owning this vehicle. But if the plug could be removed it would reduce the need to prep the ground with newsprint, and you could hit the drain pain precisely eliminating splashing and spilling from unscrewing a full filter housing.


----------



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

MachtSchnell said:


> That's the route I've followed and have been forced to since day one of owning this vehicle. But if the plug could be removed it would reduce the need to prep the ground with newsprint, and you could hit the drain pain precisely eliminating splashing and spilling from unscrewing a full filter housing.


Just use a wide Rubbermaid bin to cover area but tall enough not to allow splash.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just had a local garage change my oil and I have small puddles everywhere I park>>


----------



## red01vr6 (Jul 6, 2010)

scottb8888 said:


> Just had a local garage change my oil and I have small puddles everywhere I park>>


Like a lot of other vws in the world. Tighten the drain bolt and oil filter yourself or just take it back if you havent already.


----------



## vettehigh (Aug 2, 2014)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> I just unscrew the entire black plastic portion on the bottom of the filter housing and take the whole thing out. I wouldn't even bother with the bolt. Just wear plastic / neoprene gloves and have a drip pan underneath. easy.
> 
> Also I've never taken that small o-ring off, I've always installed the filter with the small o-ring on the filter neck. Dunno if that's proper but I've never had any problems. It seems to "click" in place when the o-ring is present on the neck, so I left it that way.


Doing my first oil change on my VR6, does anyone know for a fact that the small o-ring on the Mahle filter neck is to stay there or be taken off like the first page of this thread (last pic on first page, post #1)? Thanks


----------



## red01vr6 (Jul 6, 2010)

vettehigh said:


> Doing my first oil change on my VR6, does anyone know for a fact that the small o-ring on the Mahle filter neck is to stay there or be taken off like the first page of this thread (last pic on first page, post #1)? Thanks


It stays on. Ive never even thought about removing it and Ive owned my gti 4 years. My filter drain plugs been stripped too though, I have a new one I never get around to putting in during my oil changes. Id probably only ever change the o rings if I was throwing a filter out to put a new one in anyway. Id use the gasket off the old filter Im throwing out.


----------

